# Dash's 2nd Started Hunting Retriever Test



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

The Cowtown Hunting Retriever Club here in Texas put on a nice hunting test today. My second HRC test to run Dash Rip Rock in. Due to work I was only able to run Dash in today's test. I still got some things I need to work on, but he got it done today so we came home wiht a ribbon. Hoping I can get him polished up before the next couple of retriever tests I am running him in next month. Considering that I have been a firefighter for almost 30 years, I noticed an old Ford on the hunt test grounds and so saw a picture opportunity with Dash I could not pass up. I can't decide which picture I like better. The the first one or the candid accidental shot of Dash looking up at me.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations to Dash on his ribbon!! ;D

Both photos are really nice... I see in the second one that he holds up his right front paw just like my Willie boy. Sweet!  They are the best dogs!


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Both great, love the fire truck! Think second one just edges it with the looks of devotion.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the 2nd pass.
Both are good pictures, but the second one would be my pick of the two. Any action shots from the day?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Both are great shots, but I do love the second one with Dash looking up at you so proudly with his ribbon. Well done Dash! ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Congratulations on the 2nd pass.
> Both are good pictures, but the second one would be my pick of the two. Any action shots from the day?


No other pictures which is unlike me. I had just got off shift and arrived late. When I walked up they had already started. I asked the marshal where I was in line and he said " your next, as soon as your ready" so I was scrambling. Then I got to visiting with other handlers and never thought about getting the camera out of the truck. BTW, the issue I had in the fall I had told you about is no longer a problem. Dash had zero problems with the gunners and gunners blinds that had been created by a winger falling down out of a blind last spring during his hunt test run. This time he ignored the gunners and blinds on every run as he should and went right to the marks. A little spit and polish training, experience from two or three more HRC tests this spring and he should be ready to go back after his AKC retriever Junior passes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good to hear he is back on track.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Outstanding. I think it is fantastic you are both pushing beyond the Pointer only envelope. 
I also see there's no point in entering this month's photo contest. I think #2 is virtually unbeatable. Well done, well done.

Ken


----------

